# Engine dressing



## kwack (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, 

Have a BMW 530d which has a large expanse of plastic on the top of it as with most cars now. Have used a diluted APC to clean it and was wondering what toi top it off with.

I have some Poorboys NaturalLook dressing. Woudl this be fine to use as a protectant on the engine or will it burn off?

Cheers
Kwack


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

tried 303?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ag vinyl and rubber care. Spray it on and leave it.

sent by someone from somewhere by magic


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Haven't used the PB.

I use CarPro PERL, uses the same chemicals as 303. I used to be a 303 user until I tried 303, but each to their own what they find best works for them.

Its nice and easy to use, I use same application method as I did for 303, liberally spay on leave to dry and buff off any areas that remain.

Check out some of my studio posts for before and after shots of engine bays using PERL

check these albums out all used PERL ... http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/smiles-esc/23_B5_RS4_Avant_Silver_MRC/?albumview=slideshow

http://s16.. photobucket.com/albums/b13/smiles-esc/33_Black_MX5_HJC/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Meguries Engine dress for me, not mentioned on here a lot for some reason but its a cracking product.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

with so many products on the market to 'dress' different things, i got annoyed, so went for a large purchase of megs hyper dressing, its not messy and everything gets dressed in it, interior plastics, vinyls, tyres, exterior trim, engine trim, lower bumpers, etc


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

303 Aerospace for me :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Tazz said:


> with so many products on the market to 'dress' different things, i got annoyed, so went for a large purchase of megs hyper dressing, its not messy and everything gets dressed in it, interior plastics, vinyls, tyres, exterior trim, engine trim, lower bumpers, etc


Exactly thats why I largely use PERL (Plastic, Engine, Rubber, Leather) now. One product, multiple uses, tyres, exterior trim, interior dash, doors and interior trim, leather seats, under bonet hoses, plastics etc etc. I do like Espuma Dasheen for a more matt interior finish and RD50 for tyres also.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AG Vinyl and rubber.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Is it me or does anyone else get patchy window rubbers when you wipe 303 over them??
If so how do you stop it?? I've wiped it on and left it, I've also wiped it on and wiped off, only to have "finger" marks for want of a better description where I've stopped and lifted off!!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Autosmart highstyle on mine. You can use it on tyres as well and any black trim. Paint it on with a brush, leave it for 10mins then run over with a microfiber. About £28 for 5 litres.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Finish 

AG Vinyl and rubber.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

AG Vinyl & Rubber stuff here too, although I did read a post on here last week where someone used tyre dressing on their engine bay.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Autosmart Finish
> 
> AG Vinyl and rubber.


second the autosmart finish, dilute it say 65/35 leaves a amazing finish and cheap as chips to for 5 litres


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok guys this AG vinyl and rubber is it meant to look like I've just poured a pint of milk over my engine bay ??? Used it today for the first time could help myself from taking a MF to it before it dried !! Confused.com ??


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

AG Vinyl & Rubber care here too! :thumb:

TBH never tried 303 tho'...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

AG Vinyl n Rubber here too...

















Both photos are about 2 months after application.
I cleaned it all by had so excuse the dirty bits I couldn't get to/ be bothered to get to


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Buckweed said:


> Ok guys this AG vinyl and rubber is it meant to look like I've just poured a pint of milk over my engine bay ??? Used it today for the first time could help myself from taking a MF to it before it dried !! Confused.com ??


Yeah that is how it should look - Horrible!
just leave it and take a look an hour after. I left it for about 10 mins and had to go out but still had good results on a warm engine (but yes just leave it to do it's thing)
Mine is above


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Subaru Impreza WRX engine?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

303 for me. It always lasts ages for me, it's great stuff!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Subaru Impreza WRX engine?


nope!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Subaru Impreza WRX engine?


It if was somebody has nicked his Top Mount 

Its a bug-eye impreza though



-Raven- said:


> nope!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

MilesBetter said:


> It if was somebody has nicked his Top Mount
> 
> Its a bug-eye impreza though


Yes unfortunately my insurance company stole the turbo!

Yeah its a bug eye Impreza gx wagon.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

rayner said:


> Yes unfortunately my insurance company stole the turbo!
> 
> Yeah its a bug eye Impreza gx wagon.


I do like a wagon :thumb:

Had 2 myself (WRX Blob, STI 5) & 3 Fozzies (STurbo, XT, STI) 

I am *smiles* on scoobynet


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

MilesBetter said:


> I do like a wagon :thumb:
> 
> Had 2 myself (WRX Blob, STI 5) & 3 Fozzies (STurbo, XT, STI)
> 
> I am *smiles* on scoobynet


Quite a track record there, I was very tempted by a uk turbo 2000 or a foz s-turbo but I'm still a complete idiot as far as the insurance companies are concerned as I'm still 21.
Hardly ever go on scoobynet as there seems to be a lot of sport haters on there lol


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

rayner said:


> Quite a track record there, I was very tempted by a uk turbo 2000 or a foz s-turbo but I'm still a complete idiot as far as the insurance companies are concerned as I'm still 21.
> Hardly ever go on scoobynet as there seems to be a lot of sport haters on there lol


Thanks, since those I have had 3 evos and a RS4 avant, but I am old git so insurance is really friendly now 

I should have said Scabbynet :lol: I hardly go on there these days either.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ahh so you went to the dark side then!!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

rayner said:


> Ahh so you went to the dark side then!!


...and never looked back  :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My old baby.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*Stealth, less is more*

Nice :thumb:

The Japs-Eye  being the last decent version before they lost the plot and went all Hatch on us :wall:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*Memory Lane*

Slightly off topic, but whilst we are on a trip down memory lanem here are some of mine


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Went like a rocket 340bhp, but with no picnic table on the back or tacky gold wheels.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

MilesBetter a VERY nice collection.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Went like a rocket 340bhp, but with no picnic table on the back or tacky gold wheels.


:lol: ... I was guilty of owning a sheep blue one with gold wheels, so I will keep quiet about that


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

loads of tread left on that Scooby tyre :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> MilesBetter a VERY nice collection.


thats just a few of them, neighbours cant keep track of whats going I am going to pull up on the drive in next


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*Meanwhile back on Topic*

To get this back on topic thought I better post up some engine pics.

As a side note the Detailed Engine Bay of this RS4 was used in the RS4 Buying guide in Audi Driver Mag. My Claim to fame 

This was 303, was before PERL was released....PS I now use PERL, it achieves the same look.





































Full thread more pics here SuperCharged RS4 - Dark Destroyer Detail


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> loads of tread left on that Scooby tyre :lol:


 Bridgestone REO70's a fantastic tyre designed for the Impreza, when new only comes with 6mm tread depth. Great in the summer a bit lively in the winter but I did run them all year round even in the snow, there was plenty of life left in them ones just doesn't look like it in that pic, would last nearly 20000 miles!
Gonz.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Bridgestone REO70's a fantastic tyre designed for the Impreza, when new only comes with 6mm tread depth. Great in the summer a bit lively in the winter but I did run them all year round even in the snow, there was plenty of life left in them ones just doesn't look like it in that pic, would last nearly 20000 miles!
> Gonz.


Yep, a great Semi-Slick and I remember they were lively in winter also


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just posted this in another thread. 
Cleaned with G101 4:1, dried then Megs Endurance TYRE Gel applied. Multi use product. Works great  
Was quick job too.






















Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Fiesta, the endurance will attract and stick a lot of dust.....


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

rayner said:


> Yeah that is how it should look - Horrible!
> just leave it and take a look an hour after. I left it for about 10 mins and had to go out but still had good results on a warm engine (but yes just leave it to do it's thing)
> Mine is above


Thanks for the info rayner yours is nice and glossy and that's just what I'm after. Note to self..... Must believe in the product...


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Autosmart finish here :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

rayner said:


> Yeah that is how it should look - Horrible!
> just leave it and take a look an hour after. I left it for about 10 mins and had to go out but still had good results on a warm engine (but yes just leave it to do it's thing)
> Mine is above


Well I had another go today with the AG. Thanks Rayner your right ...worked a treat :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Buckweed said:


> Well I had another go today with the AG. Thanks Rayner your right ...worked a treat :thumb:


No worries mate.
Glad to help and I didn't mean to spark a Japanese performance car talk:lol: (some very nice cars there though!)

I always go back to ag if I struggle with another product and am always amazed that it works so well. 
Shame there is an air of ' anyone can pick that up in halfords so it must be crap' on here from some people.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i use both 303/ag super sheen :thumb:


----------

